# Contador con push button



## diamonddarkred (Nov 15, 2009)

Hola a todos estoy haciendo de proyecto final un contador pero quisiera saber como hacer para que cada presione el push button cuente uno y asi sucesivamente, ya lo conecte (el push button) con un 555 y lo puse entre el pin2 y gnd pero sigue mandando el pulso sin que yo le aplane que estoy haciendo mal? 
Aqui esta mas o menos como esta conectado
 
Se los agradecería mucho si me pudieran ayudar.


----------



## darkf3n1x (Nov 15, 2009)

el push button se conecta uno a vcc y el otro a tierra con una resistencia y del lado de la resistencia mandas ala pata 2 del 555 y ahi cada vez que presiones el botton manda el pulso segun la formula t=1.1*C*R


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 15, 2009)

Tienes configurado el 555 como "Astable" y lo que necesitas es "Monostable"


----------



## jl ramos (Nov 15, 2009)

Aqui te dejo el monostable.
El tiempo de ecendido depende de los valores del capacitor y la resistencia


----------



## darkf3n1x (Nov 15, 2009)

perdon pero en el 5 no lleva nada el capacitor de 10 o 100 nf? ah y que es lo que hay depsues de push button perdon por la ignorancia


----------



## jl ramos (Nov 17, 2009)

El capcitor es de 200uf pero puedes variarlo de acuerdo al tiempo de encendido que deces 
tw(tiempo de encendido)= 1.1(R.C).  y con respecto al pin 5 puedes conectarle un capacitor de desacoplo 0.01uf (obcional ) siquieres lo dejas desconectado.
y lo que hay despues de el pus button es un negador eso es pork el 555 es activo en baja.
 si quieres solo tienes que ponerle un pus button de los normal mente cerrado y mandarle 5v cuestion que cuando pulses abras al circuito y mandes un cero, ha tienes k ponerle una resistencia desde el pin 2 a tierra si vas hacer eso (180homio)

aqui te dejo el archivo modificado


----------



## tecnogirl (Nov 18, 2009)

diamond... el esquma posteado esta incompleto o no corresponde para un contador, necesitas otro tipo de circuitos llamados contadores binarios como el 7490, 7493, etc. El 555 te sobra, ya que estas enviando los pulsos de conteo con un pulsador. Salu2.


----------

